

Show HN: Open Source Game Clones - galapago
http://osgameclones.com/

======
dang
Did you make this site? "Show HN" implies that you did.

In any case, it has been posted repeatedly here, including within the last
year
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8184463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8184463)),
which makes it count as a duplicate, as described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

~~~
galapago
I'm not the original author of the website, but i collaborated to improve it
from time to time commiting in its Github repository
([https://github.com/piranha/osgameclones](https://github.com/piranha/osgameclones)).

I post it here because lots of new games were added recently (e.g.
[https://github.com/piranha/osgameclones/pull/169](https://github.com/piranha/osgameclones/pull/169))

~~~
dang
Ok, that's fine! You can always add a first comment to a thread like this to
explain the context if you want to.

